# Unused points and options



## DutifulDaughter (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello,
My parents are club members and have a significant number of points per year with DRI (they've paid off their timeshare, if that makes a difference).  However, my dad just had a stroke.  They will not travel this year and I understand that they can't roll points over until such time as they might be able to use them.  I've searched the forums but can't find a thread to help us decide next steps.  
We are trying to decide if the time share is worth selling all at once, or if it's worth more if we sell each year's points?  How much hassle it is to do one over the other?  Or if anyone else has faced this sort of dilemma and worked a viable system so that they don't feel like they are paying for vacations they can't take.  Also, my dad has left a significant business debt so I'd like to try for the option that gives my mom the most long term value.  
Any help or even links to threads, if you're rolling your eyes at my poor searching skills, would be welcome. 
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 7, 2017)

Can you explain further?   You mentioned a timeshare and points?   Did your parents have a deeded week linked / converted to DRI Points?  Or just points?

If there is a deeded timeshare somewhere in their portfolio that may or may not have some marginal value depending on the location and the season.

But unfortunately the DRI points have no resale value in my opinion.  I have no doubts your parents spent a lot of money on them but DRI points might be the least valuable of all the various points systems out there. Even trying to give them away can be a challenge.

You can probably pay DRI $250 to take all the points back and that info is in the thread above.  That might be your cheapest option to unload your parents of the annual MF burden.

Unless you want to keep them and use them for your own family.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## DutifulDaughter (Mar 7, 2017)

They have a deeded timeshare in Sedona and 8500 points a year.  I'll let them know about the points.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 7, 2017)

What I think RLS50 was saying is .... DRI as a resort chain treats original owners (and maybe directly related family) okay .. but resale (those non-direct persons) like dirt .. which means on the OPEN (resale) market, those takeover OWNERS do NOT have the same rights & benefits as your parents.

If a direct family member (children of the owners .. like you) *MIGHT* enjoy what your parents brought ...


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 7, 2017)

"I understand that they can't roll points over until such time as they might be able to use them."

I don't think this is correct. The the 2017 points can be "saved" or rolled over into 2018. Club members have until June 30 to save all their current year points. Then in 2018 they will have 17,000 points for uses.

"They have a deeded timeshare in Sedona and 8500 points a year."

Could you clarify this a bit? Diamond offers a few different options. (1) The deeded week could be deposited or "assigned" to the club in exchange for 8500 points. In this case your parents can use their deeded week *or* the points but not both. (2) The deeded week can be independent of the Club and the points can be owned in addition. In this case your parent can use both their week (including exchanging it in II) *and* they can use the points.

Options going forward depend on whether the ownership is (1) or (2).


----------



## Dollie (Mar 8, 2017)

Another possibility is to use the points to pay maintenance fees but there are all sorts of restrictions.  You need to check with Diamond for details.  The following is from the *FAQ section *and contains more info on line. 

*Can I use my points towards my annual maintenance/management fees?*

With effect from 2015 only Platinum Members of THE Club® may exchange points for a monetary credit towards the cost of their annual maintenance fees for their Collection membership and points and/or dues for THE Club®.  ​There again are many restrictions on rolling over points.  And again you need to check with Diamond on this too
​


----------

